# A couple for Tuesday



## GaryHibbert (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## zwiller (Jun 8, 2021)

Honestly, these are some of the best ones I've seen posted.  That said, the first one is not funny at all to me.  I spent a few hours in 90F weather repairing siding too close to the grill at a rental.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 8, 2021)

I sent the first one to my son if he's has fire calls for poor judgement


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 8, 2021)

These are great Gary! You must have posted as I was assembling right above you, that ought to give folks enough for one day.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> These are great Gary! You must have posted as I was assembling right above you, that ought to give folks enough for one day.


Great timing then, Ray.  Just heading over to see yours.
Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 8, 2021)

Those are great! I don't know which one I liked best.... All of them!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 8, 2021)

Those are great Gary!  Needed a good laugh! Life and people tried pissing me off today... they didn't quite win!   

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 8, 2021)

All very good ones Gary.  The Mobile Phone Etiquette is hilarious.  Thank you for these.


----------

